
Barnes and Noble Is Killing the Nook App Store - johnhattan
https://nookdeveloper.barnesandnoble.com/nook-apps-eol-faq
======
ja27
It's kind of sad to see but it was rotting away. For those that don't know,
their recent NOOK tablets (not the e-ink readers) are Samsung Galaxy Tabs with
the Google Play Store pre-installed so there isn't much reason to maintain a
separate app store.

